# Syrian Hamster Owners...



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

As most will know syrian hamsters tend to live for 2 to 3 years, but I was just wondering out of curiosity if anyone has had a hamster that has lived for longer.

I had a syrian hamster which had no illness during her life and lived till she was nearly 5 years old.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

close to 4 yrs we had our Rambo. But i had 3 other Syrians, 1 who lived till only 1yr old the other two lived till between 2+3 yr old.
x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My oldest Syrian was just over 4 years old. And another died just over the age of 2


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww bless you both. So it's not just me who has had hamsters live over 3 years old.
I've cared for about 40ish hamsters in my lifetime, that's including the 3 litters of baby hamsters I had, which in total is 26, but I kept one from each litter. 
But anyway, all the other hamsters I have had have lived probably just for two or three years.

The first litter of hamsters I had wasn't that I had bred them. I went to the pet shop for a new hamster and they were selling the 8-10 week old hamsters a little cheaper than the 5 week old ones, well £2 to be exact, I took her home, realised she was pregnant, then did all my research on hamster pregnancy, two days later she had 10 little babies, they were soooo cute.


----------



## Saif15 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Wow, 5 is a good age. That shows you have kept it well*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have only had mine a week and a bit but she is still alive..... I haven't been that fortunate with them over the past couple of months :-(

Char
xxx


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine was 3 we left him with my cousin for 2 weeks and he died. Still not sure if it was old age or my cousin by accident that killed him.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww Charley, I hope your luck strikes and things will be fine.
Nicky, sorry to hear that!


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

my old syrian live till about 5 yrs old i got her when i was 9 and it dies wen i was 14  i was very sad and was aloud a day off school haha


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

i had one that managed to live til 5 or so too, my firts hamie


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had one who was nearly 4...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I had one that lived until it was 4. I swapped hamsters with a boy in my class at school (don't ask LOL) I got his Syrian and he took my Dwarf, and he said the Syrian was old when he gave it to me, but then it had like another year and a half after that, i'm sure he said it was over 2 when he gave it to me.


----------

